# I'm living a cliche!



## Mouse (Sep 10, 2009)

typical story here

boy acts like a dick
girl tells him to go fuck himself
they part ways to cool off
girl gets phone call from emergency room
girl feels like the worst person on the face of the planet
boy get painkillers


life is stupid.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 10, 2009)

at least there was a happy ending, the painkillers....


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Sep 10, 2009)

girl shouild not feel guilty
girl should tell boy to fuck off again
girl should live her own life on her terms
happy ending


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Sep 10, 2009)

yuck.

these cycles are really hard to break. you have my sympathy.


----------



## hartage (Sep 10, 2009)

boy acts like a dick
boy goes to ER
boy calls girl he was a dick to
boy really is a dick


----------



## bote (Sep 10, 2009)

the windwalker response is where it's at imo


----------



## Mouse (Sep 11, 2009)

it was only mild dickery, he's been forgiven. your average relationship spat. 

I was also being a bit of a bitch on my end as well. 

let's not blame him for everything! lol

all I could think when I got the call was "shit fuck he wasn't wearing a helmet today. I have his helmet. I hope he's not brain dead!"


----------



## veggieguy12 (Sep 12, 2009)

...assuming he wasn't braindead in the first place...


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2009)

that's debatable.

to add to the cliche of bullshit -- he ended up getting fired from his job because he had to miss work after he got hurt. 

life is super lame.


----------

